# Available Breeders in.....



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm starting a new thread that if your a breeder/or looking for a breeder to buy from in your area
you could post it here...
people are always trying to find a breeder in their area and this might help out.
to either ask if they could show them how to do things in person or buy/trade that new special friends.
thanks for your help helping these people out in their journey to finding you
thanks all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i live in Ottawa,Ontario
i currently own 8 cockatiels plus parents on eggs
two hand feed /hand tamed babies ...1 is ready to leave to forever homes 
one female cinnamon pearl is weaned and ready to go shes 3 months old
other will be another 2 months away before he can leave 
hes lutino 2 weeks old


----------



## MommaBird (May 19, 2011)

I am in Ephrata, PA, I have 6 Cockatiels, 1 pair on eggs, one pair I am about to attempt breeding. I also have budgies, 1 of which is on eggs also.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I am in Central New York.. I may consider shipping for multiple purchases.
I plan to have some SLYC, emeralds, pastel faces, recessive silvers, and more common mutations (pearl, pied, white faces) later in the summer. Pairs have just been set up.

Babies will be hand fed and banded. They come with a hatch certificate, care sheet, and a sample of Zupreem Natural pellets.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in Scranton PA. Have four breeding pairs. 3 eggs, 7 being handfed and 3 "adopted" cinnamon juveniles which were handfed and soon to be ready to go in early July. All can be seen on website below. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Im in Hendersonville Nc, thats the western section, I can easily get to Georgia, South Carolina and Tennesee in about an hour. I dont want to travel more than 2 hrs with birds in the car. I have 7 birds now, only 2 babies not spoken for, they wont be ready untill mid August... they are WF varients, (Mother WF Cinnamon Lutino pearl, Father WF split Cinnamon pearl). Willing to trade for a Pied male, perferably heavy pied.... My babies are hand fed. My other pair that is mated are Grey split to WF Cinnamon and Cinnamon Pearl, but they wont breed again untill october.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

i live in longbeach california and if there is a breeder around there i would like to buy some cockatiels from u


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm in Oak Harbor, WA about 2hrs north of Seattle or 2hrs south of Vancouver, B.C. I currently have one baby at a week old, with 2 pairs on eggs and another pair just set up. Will update with color varieties once I know what I'm getting.


----------

